# I need suggestion for to buying kitchen furniture



## silkplanttree (Jul 20, 2012)

Hi everyone,
Few days ago i buy a new home with garden and lots of space, its going too expensive for me. Now i have another problem for kitchen furniture, there are hundreds type of furniture available in market but i dont know which one perfectly suitable for my kitchen. So give me suggestion which type of furniture is perfect and suitable for kitchen and one more thing i want just wooden furniture. 
:thumbup:Thanks.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

What furniture? A table and chairs?

Check out Craigs List, Local DAV, Goodwill.


----------



## KevinPh (May 25, 2012)

You could try looking at online furniture stores to see what colour and style you prefer, as well as price. Once you select colour and style, you can try Ebay, newspaper ads, or window shopping to find the perfect solution.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Amazon has some great prices on kitchen dining sets as does Overstock. Definitely look into RTA (Ready to Assemble) options as they will be cheaper and once you get the hang of it you can put them together. I did a beautiful RTA set made in Vietnam for a friend. Great hardwood and an unbelievable price.

I live in a very affluent area (has not trickled to me yet!) and it amazes me what people donate to the various hospital and charity thrift shops so check them in your area. There are also a couple of companies near me that liquidate very high end hotel furniture near me. It is in great shape but has been depreciated or decor is changing.


----------

